# Breathable Waders



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well it's time to replace mine. The Cabelas Dry Plus breathable waders I've had for some 5 years have bit the dust. I'm looking for a new pair of breathables preferably with the neoprene stockings built in. I'll probably get as many different recommendations as posts but I'll ask anyway as it seems the best brands change over time.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

they are expensive but take a look at the simms g-4's if you got a chance. i bit the bullet an bought a pair and have not regreted it since. or any of the simms for that matter are all good waders.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I really like the Cabela's Dry Plus waist-high that I just got this spring. They are especially nice when nature calls while on the stream.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had bad luck with the Simms in the past and the new Chota's aren't fairing much better! If you like the Cabela's and they don't leak for five years...By all means,buy some new ones!


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

[email protected] pointed me to a pair of Dan Baileys 7 or 8 years ago and they have been excellent for me. They've survived several late night tangles with the swamps near the South Branch and are still going strong.

Kind of funny because I bought them out of frustation on a trip to the PM when my cheap Hodgman "leakables" finally pushed me to the edge. I think I paid $230 for them which seemed like a king's ransom to me at the time but it turned out to be one of the best bargains I've found in all of the $$$ I've spent on hunting and fishing.

Just like everything else, you get what you pay for. I'm sure Simms would do you fine too, that's what my dad uses and he hasn't had a problem.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Those Simms G4's look nice but are a little out of my league.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

200-350. I'm not willing to spring for a pair of Simms G4's.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Orvis Pro Guide Series

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_..._id=777&cat_id=5595&subcat_id=7312&pf_id=60LP

And if you don't like them, take them back.


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

those are mighty slick waders-- but i wouldn't show ESOX that online app. for an "Orvis Rewards" Visa on that page :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that just might send that boy over the edge:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I can get 25% off if I turn in my old waders as well.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Steve said:


> I can get 25% off if I turn in my old waders as well.


Steve I have the same waders. I've had them for a little over three years and fish them real hard. I've got plenty of patch work on them but I'm still dry. 

Seems like many waders leak before that much abuse. Many of the expensive one's wear just as fast. My first Cabelas pair ripped along a seam, I think I got them caught up on a fence on the Two Hearted River, and I sent them in for repair or replacement as that is part of their service. They sent a brand new pair back to me, no questions asked! 

For the dollars and the customer service you can't beat those Cabela waders. I would gladly spend more money if I could get longer wear for the $$$$ but that just doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

I would say get the any gore-tex or simms level you can. I've had my pair of simms gore-tex guides going on my 7th season and they are worth every penny I spent on them up front. For me, waders are not something you want to go cheap on, because if they fail...the WHOLE TRIP is ruined.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh my! Look what happens to be in the bargain cave.  
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21404-cat21406-cat602117&id=0000594811290a&navCount=1&podId=0000594&parentId=cat602117&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=ISB&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat602117&hasJS=true


----------



## leakywaders (Apr 12, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of Patagonia's Watermaster I's that were on sale for $165 (from $335) that I really like. I have only had them for a few months, so I don't know about durability yet, but with Patagonia's warranty, I don't think that you can go wrong.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm going to buy a pair of breathable waders, I have a pair of 5mm neophrene and they are great in very cold water, they are just too warm the rest of the time and not very easy to get on and off. I'm looking at Cabelas dry plus line, how many of you have them and how well do you like them?


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...dug this thread up...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179238

...in it i replied with this...

*********************************

I to buy into the theory of paying a little more for quality but unfortunately its not always the case. The first time you slip your waders on your one day closer to having to buy another pair...it only a matter of time.

This poster asked the same question on another board and i answered it there...

*************************************************

I can't tell you what to get but i can tell you what to avoid...Orvis. This is not meant to start the tired Orvis bashing thread, i'm an avid user of their products and could give three *hits about what others think.

_Having said that..._

_I originally had some Hodgemans (can't endorse those either), had problems and tried Orvis's Enduras. I didn't get a season in them before i was standing in two bootfulls of water. They said they had a bad "lot" of Enduras...might have been the problem. I took them back, paid the difference and upgraded to Silver Labels...again in less than a season i got numerous leaks in the seams...all the seams. I was again told "we've been having seam problems with the Silver Labels"

I took those back, paid the difference and got the Pro Guides...that was end of season last year. This past weekend, with less than about 20 days in them, i was wet in both legs from the knee down. I called the store Monday, started describing the problem and the guy finished my sentence...apparantly it is a known defect...here we go again. 
_
_I will also say i'm EXTREMELY careful with my waders...both putting them on, taking them off and while i'm wearing them. I also always hang them up after using, and thats how they stay until i use them again._

_I'm now the proud owner of the Tailwaters...they upgraded me for free. I really hope these last because i've run out of product line...









I will say they are extremely comfortable and fit like a pair of pants...we'll see. I've been very happy with the customer support i've recieved from Orvis but i've been sadly dissapointed with their wader line to this point.

Having said all that, my buddy picked up an off brand pair of breathables from Seirra Trading Post two years ago...he treats 'em like *hit and hasn't had a problem...go figure._

_*********************************************_

Well, this weekend i notice along the seam line, just like the Proguides, they've split on both legs, i'm not sure if their leaking or not because i wasn't wading in deep enough water this weekend...less than 20 days on those to, probably more like 10...guess i'll be making a trip down to Orvis tomorrow...and i think i'm done with their waders.

Oh, and my buddys...he beat on 'em more this weekend and they're still going strong...:lol:


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Hanks in Novi has Simms and some Cloudveil waders at 30% off right now. Get there before the store closes its doors tomorrow...


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Steve......let me know what you decide and then give me a shout....I'll get you a price if I can get them.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I have had very good luck with my simms. They are the only wader I have owned that have not sprung a leak along the seams during the 1st year of wear. I have the rivertechs which I picked up for 199 on sale from 279-299. I sent them back in for a tear I put in them. While they were there they also reccomened new neoprene booties and did some work on some pinhole leaks. For 35 bucks I got new booties, some small leaks replaced, a tear replaced and they fixed some loose stiching on one of the suspender straps. I was happy with thier customer service.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

FishDaddy09 said:


> I'm going to buy a pair of breathable waders, I have a pair of 5mm neophrene and they are great in very cold water, they are just too warm the rest of the time and not very easy to get on and off. I'm looking at Cabelas dry plus line, how many of you have them and how well do you like them?


Mine are on their 5th year but started leaking slightly last year on some of the seams. I am thinking about buying another if I don't buy the gore tex ones on sale in the bargain cave.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I too have a pair of cabela's dry plus breathables. Had some issues with leaky seams and asked around on this site. A couple guys recommended Aqua Seal. I have to say that I've never found anything better for fixing leaking seams. I tried a bunch of other sealers and wader patch kits before I found this stuff, none of them seemed to work very well, or last very long. Then I got the Aqua Seal. 

Last season the right leg was wet. A bead of aqua seal did the trick, this year, it was the left, another bead of aqua seal down the inside seam and I was back in business, dry as a bone...I think I spent a grand total of six or seven bucks for the tube of Aqua Seal from BBT and it's gotten me two more seasons out of my old Dry Plus waders...well worth the $.

Good Luck finding some servicable waders if yours are beyond repair...
fishinDon


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

I would like to get some breathables but am very short on cash. I was thinking of trying out the $80 ones by White River (Bass Pro) or Cabelas. I have had good experiences with the cheap non-breathable nylon/PVC hip boots and waders from Cabelas. So I think the inexpensive breathables might be worth a try if they will even last for a couple of years. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I can't beleive how many times we hear about leaks in the seams of the waders in the first year! Even if I spent only $100 I would be pretty upset if the waders sprung a leak on seams. They should not do that period. Any company that won't replace them if that happens is not doing justice IMO.

Sorry to post again on this subject but I'm amazed. Never heard of so many brands of any product not getting the job done. I wonder if alot of these are not fitting properly and as a result are causing to much stress along certain seams? I think some other members have brought to light certain wader companies that will do custom fits. I would think it's a wrong size or horrible product if you can't make it thru a year without a leak....unless you get barb wired!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dang it, I was ready to go Orvis until your post Brookid. I was basing my decision on their customer service, but if there are that many problems with their waders maybe I'll go with Simms. At any rate, I new a good old wader thread would get some discussion going here.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I had a pretty detailed discussion with Orvis today and they readily admit that over the past few years they've had some wader problems across their product lines.

They thought they had it worked out so they were surprised when i told them i was seeing the same seam problem on the tailwaters that i had on the Pro Guides...which is a known defect.

I'm taking them down there tomorrow...we'll see what happens. I'm sure they offer a new pair at no cost but heck, i only had 10 to 15 days in the ones i'm bringing back.

I just wish their waders were has good as their customer service...not to mention those Tailwaters are by far the most comfortable waders i've ever been in...


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Just got a pair of new Chotas in the mail today, but will send them back since they don't fit across the foot (they may have a size 14, but not 14EEE). It's back to Cabelas for me, mostly because no one else makes them to fit me..and even with Cabelas it's a close call. Here's hoping for at least three years out of the ones I buy tomorrow. I'm reaching the conclusion that waders should be considered a disposable item.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Post script....

I took my waders down today and after seeing the problem it was no questions asked. We took a closer look at fit and i actually downsized a bit. Hopefully that helps...i'll find out this weekend. 

I've also been having some issues with a Zero Gravity rod, we found the same model on the rack, strung 'em both up and compared them with some test cast and sure enough...

So i walked out with a new one of those as well...thats about a grand worth of stuff...

I think their customer service is second to none...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have to agree with the assessment that Orvis has no equal when it comes to customer service and satisfaction. Who else offer you a free loaner while your rod you abused is in for "warranty work"? Who else will stand behind anything they sell the way Orvis does? I can't think of anyone.
I have used the heck out of a pair of Pro Guides for two or three years now, no problems, and I will put some serious miles through the woods on a pair of waders. If a problem does arise, I am certain I will leave the store feeling satisifed I made the right choice in picking them.

BTW Brookid, what was the problem with the Zero G? I snapped my 9.5 flex 9 wt, off right under the bottom ferrule throwing a 350 grain sinker, cracked the bottom ferrule itself on my 10.5 flex saltwater 6 throwing a shooting head,
Turned my 9.5 flex 8 wt in because the bottom ferrule was loose. I think maybe they might have had an issue with the bottom joint on the early production run Zero G's, just a guess mind you.  I have had no problems with the replacements.
Every time they offered a loaner, no service charge on any repair, the usual great service I have become accustomed to from the big "O".


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

The problem i was having was the line wasn't shooting through the guides smoothly, very tough to get the first 15 to 20 feet of line out. You could hear it (line) raking against something, blank?, guide?. Feeding line after a cast was a nightmare...i would compare the problem to trying to cast a cracked line. I checked all the guides for burrs, nicks scrapes ect couldn't find anything...they did the same there.

Something is out of alignment, not seated properly who knows...i'm not a rod builder...hell, i can't even tie a fly.

They had a reel of 4wt line so we tossed mine and compared it to the same model off the rack. It was night and day...so now i have a new one, and just as a precaution...in case my line got scuffed, they threw that in as well.

I'm satisfied with how it all came down...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I find it hard to buy anything else

Back in February my dad tripped over my rod while stored in a rodholder. He took the foot off of my Battenkill 5 LA. Needless to say the screws were stripped. I was able to attach it enough to finish the trip. When I got home I took it in and they sent it out. In the meanwhile they provided me with a loaner frame. (which I ended up buying at a deep discount). 

They did charge me 10 bucks for retapping the frame, but how can you bitch at that type of service.

Another example. I had a loose cork ring on a TLS 8wt after a couple of years of abuse. The manager reached into their rod locker and promptly pulled out a new one. I asked if I could upgrade the rod to a 0-G in a 9wt. Payed the difference...

The list goes on...

It just doesn't compare to the Loomis 80 dollar express service.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I agree. I was talked into a 6'6 superfine at the Macomb show. I couldn't cast it in any wind. I called the following year and traded for the 7'9 at the next show. One year later and a straight up trade. I then promptly bought two reels from them that have not needed service but know if they ever do I will be taken care of.

I will say that it's easier to get that kind of service from the store and slightly more difficult (very slight) through online sales. Online sales usually require a phone call and shipping vs. just showing up at a store unannounced. If you see something in the catalog or online you like the store will order it for you at the same price and they cover the shipping. Sometimes it's worth the drive if you don't have one nearby.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

From my experience, waders are going to leak at some point, usually exactly when you need them most. I got a good deal on a guide series Hodgeman waders from Dave. The less expensive ones were pretty bad and I replaced them often.

Orvis, Simms doesn't matter, they are all going to leak. I had a pair of cheap Hodgeman waders that lasted for 5 years and they replaced them. Anyway the only solution is to have two pair from a company that will stand behind them.

When one pair leaks, send them back and start wearing the new ones. Eventually they will leak and start over. It is the only way in my opinion. This way the best option is the lower cost waders.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I might have to agree with Splitshot...:yikes: 

My whole wader sob story over the past 4 years got me thinking...

I look at waders as a dissposable item thats more than likely going to cost you $100 a year.

So the way i look at things if your going to spend say $300 on waders, i'd expect to get at least 3 years out of them.

So the question then becomes is it better to spend $300 and hope to get 3 years or does it make more sense to spend $100 and hope to get a year?

I think i have a better chance with the latter, and they might even last longer than a year. So, i'm going to pick up a pair of $89 Enduras as a back up...ya, i know going back to the well with the Orvis waders...i'll never learn...


----------



## Northern Steel (May 25, 2004)

My biggest problem with breathable waders has been wear on the inside leg seam. I do a lot of hiking when i fish and my legs are too short for my foot size which causes my waders to have a little extra in the length. The inside seams end up occasionally rubbing and eventually leaks (usually after about 10-15 outings.) I have tried flytech, hodgeman, and cabelas waders and all have done the same. I just picked up a pair of cabelas guide tech dry plus which do not have an exposed inside seam. I would recommend looking for waders without the inside seam. Hopefully that is the solution to my ever wet feet.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I just went to the Orvis store in Royal Oak today and got the Pro Guide series. Definitely the nicest pair a waders I've ever owned out of the box. Time will tell how they wear. Best part was I got 25% off for leaving my old leakables at the store that were a different brand.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Steve, I bought a pair of silver labels prolly 4 years ago and although I don't spend as much time in them as I'd like, I have not ever had a problem with them. If you are one who wipes your hands on the waders after catching fish it may seem as though there is moisture coming through just put them through a gentle cycle with mild detergent. I have prolly washed mine once every season. Still no problems. I was fit when i bought them. Tried on a couple diferent sizes before I bought them. I apprecieate the small shop owners. Anglers Den in Grand Blanc MI. I also Bought a Orvis fly rod there and broke it fist time out. Andy sent it back and in the mean time loaned me a Winston. It was taking so long for Orvis to repair it, he swapped it for no charge. Prolly a $ 200.00 upgrade. Good luck and good fishing.


----------

